# Caption competition



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Photo by Micheal Minnot (Headzman)

Rep points for the best caption. Tiny willy captions get neg reps lol.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

"now that youve joined our gym, let us instruct you on the advanced technique of nob lifting ... just a second till we get these plates hooked in place ..."


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

"you sure this is how you learned to drive Tom?"

looking nice and thick TT!!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

"this is how you have sex with a 20k plate"

"the love of bodybuilding"

"me and my mates in the gym like to get naked"

"when me and my mate have sex, we put thease plates on our backs for an extra workout"


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

GYM ETIQUTTE

For health and safety please replace weights on the racks provided

(that ones to obvious)


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

"Okay Tom right for tight left for lose?"

"See I told you they'd get stuck"

"I've tried using the belt and chain but I find this method much better for a bit of extra weight for pull ups"


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

tt face " oops there goes the clean underwear"

and tt face again lol " oohh ****, i told you these are 20s and not 15s"

had to spring this one

" i told you it would be like a wizards sleeve"

sorry mate jus couldnt help my self


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

"Bernie.... the bolt please.

Oh well done madam. You've won this wonderful pair of bookends"


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Men of Iron

Strong as bulls, twice as smart

Look Ma, no hands.

Who need's Viagra?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Look Tat! NO Pants! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

Tinytom says train safe loose fitting clothes can be dangerous


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

STOP PRESS

Today saw the first people arrive for the start of the auditions for "The Pet Shop Boys - The Musical"


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

"For fcuks sake!!.....press the bastard button!!,..my fingers are killing me!!!"


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

"Remind me how much they said we'd be paid again?"


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

"Dude, im not so sure this is a newdest gym"


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

"Do we look gay?"


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

*Wade:* ' tom its ok for u sliding your lil sausage through&#8230; but I'm fukin stuck now mate''

*Tom:* ' well if u stopped staring at my bare **** and yours would go down'


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Man, I dont know where to start.....

I better leave it i think


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

How about

''Hey Wade, lets keep those tw*ts waiting at Nando's for another 30 minutes''

LMFAO

Or

''New to the Olympics - Real man naked frisbee with 20Kg frisbees''


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

right then !!

you know whats coming people!!!

*flexes fingers*

i,m just firing up the old photoshop,...i'll be about 15 minutes........


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh Dear

cocks galore then.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

your plate or mine!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> How about
> 
> ''Hey Wade, lets keep those tw*ts waiting at Nando's for another 30 minutes''
> 
> LMFAO


rotflmao!!!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

who is this guy we are helping to spot?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Look - if I hold it this way it almost looks like a twenty


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

cries of.."thats not the gear stick!!" from Wade,.....still did'nt put Tom off.."trying to find reverse"


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

PMSL

HA HA HA

now that is funny

rep in order


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao raikey!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

That's fcuking awesome.

ROFLMFAO.

Reps to you when I can mate, quality.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

****ing quality


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

pmsl - Now thats some funny sh1t Raikey!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

make way for noddy !!.,...

toot toot beep beep !!

lmao,...


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

lol ^^^

another one from austin powers

"its frecking freezin in here, mr bigglesworth"


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Bless they are so CUTE!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> make way for noddy !!.,...
> 
> toot toot beep beep !!
> 
> lmao,...


Tw*t

LMAO


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

funny!!!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

"a 2.5 plate would have covered it really, says the camera man"


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh dear Lukey neg reps for you.

Didn't read the disclaimer did you lol.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LMAO at Raikey, this thread is class. i did notice you are both wearing boxers (Ok pants Tat  ) and just giving the illusion of nakedness by hiding behind the 20kg plates, Tom also having a big smirk on his face looks like he has just farted or something


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Gonna smash this iron pasty..



L


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL Tom,


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lorian said:


> Gonna smash this iron pasty..
> 
> 
> 
> L


Yeah the metal slut.

PMSL Lorian


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lorian said:


> Gonna smash this iron pasty..
> 
> 
> 
> L


This one is the best yet.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

News just in.

Naked archeologists discover the worlds largest polo mints


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

"sheilas wheel's, the best car insurance around, get a quote now *www.sheilaswheels.com/* "http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/members-pictures/6920-caption-competitionx15045x-tom-wade.gif?d=1151316805]


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

wade "i can't see the camera man"

tom "thats coz he's smaller than me!!!!"

we would remove the plates only we don't look as symetrical downstairs (b4 u neg rep me i did not say ne1 had a small apendage)


----------

